# Wheel of fortune HD. Anyone playing it?



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has bought Wheel of Fortune HD for the iPad?  

Can you play online with friends like you do WwF?  

How many puzzles come with the game?

Sounds like you may have to purchase more items to play the game for your avatar or for more puzzles. I don't mind paying for more puzzles occasionally if you get a decent number to begin with.  But I do have a problem with game makers who make you buy things during the course of the game in order to keep playing. 

Does anyone play this game and how do you like it?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

We do have it; bought on sale this week, mostly for sentimental reasons.  No way would I pay $9.99 for it, or any other game so far. On sale for $5, it's a decent deal.  The graphics for the stage and wheel itself are great, the avatars less so.

There are some 1200 puzzles built in according to the description on the app store, so it's likely to be a while before for you need to buy more.  They have a somewhat reasonable range of avatar options, but additional avatar packages are available.

Solo play options are by yourself, with the requirement that you get a maximum of five spins to solve a puzzle, or play against two computer opponents for a standard game.  The standard game is identical to the show--unfortunately minus Pat and Vanna.  As for network play options, we've barely touched them.  It will require a log in, and you can choose to play with other logged in friends, or in game made up of random players--both appear to be in real time only.  You can also play with other iPads (and possibly iPhones) on the same local wireless network.

As far as how challenging it is, it's equivalent to real life.  Much is based on the luck of the wheel...my gut feel is that it's weighted a little heavily towards Bankrupt and Lose a Turn, but not by too much.

Hubby's comment, since he's played both....the real Wheel is a much better upper body workout.  LOL  As with the real version, he's annoyed because none of us are willing to play with him, so he'll be waging war on poor random souls he encounters in network play.


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you so much. I'm going to give it a try. And tell your hubby that I'll take him on!!!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I just bought it myself.  Not much of a game player, but I might like this one.
Paula


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Can you get it for iPhone?  I pulled it up on my phone and it says it's 1.99.  Is that different than the one for iPad?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

drenee said:


> Can you get it for iPhone? I pulled it up on my phone and it says it's 1.99. Is that different than the one for iPad?


Like Angry Birds, Wheel is not a universal app. The HD version has graphics sized for the iPad, the iPhone version does not. That seems to be the main difference though; I think they're otherwise the same.

Lately, I've been picking up one day only free games for the iPhone that have been updated for the iPhone 4 high resolution screen. These seem to scale a bit better when played in 2x on the iPad. The one thing that still bugs me though is fonts, which always have a fuzzy look at best when scaled up from the iPhone versions. That might be a problem for a game like Wheel.


----------



## Don From VA (Oct 26, 2009)

This is a pretty fun game, but some of those phrases are hard! One was 'DIRECTV HD DVR'.  

I wish there was an option, when playing solo, to automatically skip the computer players turns. Right now there is a 'Skip' button, but you have to press it to skip each 'scene'.

I seem to hit 'bankrupt' a lot.


----------

